# Lighting



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought i read this somewhere but I couldnt find it. (lol bad me)

I have two 8000k bulbs in my cube but I was wondering if that would be enough? Its about 29 gallons. I dont know if i will be keeping anything extreme, just a collection of softies and plants.

What would you guys do? Upgrade or leave as is. I dont really mind the upgrade as I dont know the age of the lights


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Would an upgrade be just the bulbs or a new bulb/ballast/system?

I'd get new bulbs for sure. Maybe something bluer, but that's up to you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i would love to gut the whole unit out of the top since I am fighting with these fans, then I kinda felt that if I was going to shell a bunch of cash in for the upgrade why not just go bran new.. lol

I've been up late thinking about it.. hehe

I was thinking 1 actinic and 1 10000k?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You have spots for 2 fans ... and you can do the upgrade anytime .
I say upgrade cant hurt you got a good price on the tank  
so invest!!
Do the upgrade! That way you can buy the stuff you want without worry the lighting....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL blossom.. that is definatly true thanks to you :3

Have you guys seen any good upgrade kits? I am not exactly sure what I would be looking for.

If anything.. Or for the time being I can purchase two new fans with external power sources.. and save up for an upgrade kit.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

get rid of the lid and get a 70 watt Metal Halide clip on pendant.

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_9&products_id=397

that is the cheapest by at least 100 dollars. You would have no issues with heat as the lid would be removed, and you would have enough light for anything.. plus you get the shimmer..

Here's another.. but i never bought off ebay so i dont know of the quality.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Single-Double-E...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

and if you want to get serious get this and you will never need to worry about light again, ever. http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_9&products_id=398


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmmm... I was thinking about that viper light. That is a really nice one...

But I am so worried about the topless tank. I really want to keep a firefish.. Is this not an option with topless tanks?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

We'll I could lie to you.. but i have a firefish, and he dissapeared.. when i upgraded my tank i found him all dried up under the old tank.. but hey,, you have to decide what you really want.. i wanted a reef tank though butterfly fish, this one especially are my favorite.. can have them with corals... so i said nope to my self.. cant have them and then focused on what i could have.
















And this is what i chose.









Which would you rather have?


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Has anyone purchsed LED lights from here?

http://www.eco-lamps.com/aquarium_bothlight.htm


----------

